# Nexplanon Failed insertion



## mwoodley1 (Feb 5, 2015)

We had a failed insertion of a Nexplanon can we still bill for the actual device?


----------



## ehanna (Feb 5, 2015)

mgamino said:


> We had a failed insertion of a Nexplanon can we still bill for the actual device?



Depending on how far into the procedure they got you can bill the procedure with a -53 modifier (discontinued procedure) and if the device was unwrapped and now unusable you can bill for that as well.

I hope this helps


----------



## mwoodley1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you so much


----------

